# Large property leak detection tips



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a condo association with a leak on there water service. It feeds roughly 40 units across a few acres of property.

I'm assuming the pipe is pvc.

Any tips on searching such a large area?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would first check at each water main valve to see if it could be heard close to a home. I wonder if a correlator would be useful and if it would even be cost effective? You could put a valve near each house on the main to isolate large areas. A traceable rodder from the house could get you to the water main.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Forgot, a thumper like a Metrotech RSP-3 will do well with metal or PVC but not black roll pipe. I would do this if a tracer will not make its way out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking about inserting a sond ball at the meter. Opening up all the hose bibs at the end of the line and turning the meter on. I could trace the pvc that way.

Once thats done, I just install a few union ball balve on the main run to cut the search area down.

Once isolated, use audio.

Watcha think?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Sounds good till the first 90 or maybe 45. It would be my second step after a ball valve to isolate larger sections. A union type ball valve will help you go about it your way with a sonde to get above the line after narrowing down your search area. You defiantly have your work cut out.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

After narrowing it down to x00' a correlator could get you within feet to pinpoint your leak with audio. You are going to have access to two sections of pipe since you will be adding valves. Good time to ask for a demo!:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Update? Hope all is well.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Sometimes I use a stethescope, get a decent one and you can hear roughly where the leak is. Good luck!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

williamPS said:


> Try the bucket test to determine if water loss is due to evaporation or a leak.


Huh??

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Huh??
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Someone is looking for a pool leak...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Protech said:


> I was thinking about inserting a sond ball at the meter. Opening up all the hose bibs at the end of the line and turning the meter on. I could trace the pvc that way.
> 
> Once thats done, I just install a few union ball balve on the main run to cut the search area down.
> 
> ...


I would trace the main first then use audio before installing those ball valves. I would be worried about loosing the sonde ball in the main. If you do use it maybe attach a thin wire to it and energize the wire. A thumper is a good idea like previously mentioned.


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

williamPS said:


> Try the bucket test to determine if water loss is due to evaporation or a leak.


Make things easy on yourself and post an intro.. The vultures are circling you right now lol


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Huh??
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Unless you bury your lines below evaporation level then you will experience what is known as the evaporative dingle effect. first year stuff dude..:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

chuckscott said:


> Unless you bury your lines below evaporation level then you will experience what is known as the evaporative dingle effect. first year stuff dude..:whistling2:


That evaporative dingle effect is a real biotch.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

